# Spots in/around New Orleans?



## Irishfellows (Feb 10, 2017)

Heading to nola tomorrow and wondering if anyone has suggestions on good spots to camp out at, either inside the city itself or places near by


----------



## SammyG (Feb 10, 2017)

Just was in NOLA about a month ago, sleeping in the French Quarter is always promising, people will give you food, drinks, and all kinds of other assorted shit. Otherwise heading to the Gentilly neighborhood is a good bet. Lots of bando apartments, housing, and places to squat. Best of luck.


----------

